# Side load vs front load garages



## Mikeyd (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm on year 3 of plowing residential. I have never quite mastered those properties where the garage is on the side of the home. This of course means an "L" shape driveway. I often find my self having to jump out to shovel what my plow cant get.

Just curious about techniques and what others do. 

Mike


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

pick one out and post which one is closest to what your dealing with.
https://www.google.com/search?q=sid...16bKAhVG6SYKHUzbBDEQ_AUIBygB&biw=1467&bih=678


----------



## Mikeyd (Jan 5, 2014)

Most are like this with a few caveats

https://www.google.com/search?q=sid...UIBygB&biw=1467&bih=678#imgrc=UauHjGrIYm3fgM:

1) Driveways are not necessarily double wide.
2) More often times than not cannot push the snow in front (have to bag drag everything)

Mike


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Back drag far enough to back the truck in and push it closer to street or an open spot.


----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't have much trouble, seeing as how I back into the garage and just push straight out when I have to plow. 

seriously though, I back drag what I can from the door, push straight past the door what I can (open to the back yard) and just deal with it. I don't shovel but maybe for a minute at the end of the storm.


----------



## Mikeyd (Jan 5, 2014)

I forgot to mention, I have a 2013' 2500 Chevy with Blizzard Power Plow, so size isn't on my side.

Mike


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Do what I do...
Hire your wife as your shovel monkey, and let her shovel the front of the garages out into your swipe path.

Problem solved


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

grandview;2094498 said:


> back drag far enough to back the truck in and push it closer to street or an open spot.


x2........


----------



## NJ-Snowman (Feb 14, 2016)

My approach is plow what you can but if possible shovel or snow blow most of area by garage door. That solves your issue and you reduce risk of hitting house or garage with truck. Just charge accordingly and you have piece of mind that nothing is messed up. prsport


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Some designs are just a PITA for a plow truck. New developer out here built a rural subdivision, with million dollar homes and everyone of them thinks you'll do the drive for $10. 3 car garages + garden garage ,round about driveway with 50 ft of walkway to the front door, don't put snow on my gardens...


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mr.Markus;2117271 said:


> Some designs are just a PITA for a plow truck. New developer out here built a rural subdivision, with million dollar homes and everyone of them thinks you'll do the drive for $10. 3 car garages + garden garage ,round about driveway with 50 ft of walkway to the front door, don't put snow on my gardens...


Ha, I know some of those wealthier people are pretty unrealistic on what they are willing to pay for service work. Cars, homes, vacation homes, vacations, private schools and jewelry on the other hand...sky's the limit.

Side garages are tough, even with a pull plow it's hard to get everything. We always shoveled or used a snow blower to get the rest. I always tried to have my helper(many years I was my helper) hit the garage door areas before I began to plow them out, so I could pull everything out at once.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Here are 2 of the resi accounts I had for over 20 yrs...side garages. First pic I could push in towards small grass area for 1-2 events and from then on everything had to get pulled to the street and up on the lawn. Second pic everything was pulled to the street and onto the median because the entire drive was surrounded by obstacles. Side nearest neighbors drive( RED LINES )had 6" curbing running to the sidewalk and street which is not shown but towards the top of the pic. Drive went uphill sharply and plateaued where garages were. Also had the walk on the bottom of the pic which was about a city block long and on a different street! Good accounts and people to work for.


----------

